# Normal buckling behavior?



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

My little Buck who is about 5 months old chases after certain people snorting and making a weird noise where he sticks out his tongue. Is this normal goat behavior? He's a Nigerian dwarf


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Normal male behavior.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

My Nigerian Dwarf buck does that all time - usually at a female goat, though, and not a person.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Normal buck behavior, not all buck do it, but yes its quite normal for un-castrated male goats.


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

Lol it sounds so weird and then usually he sticks out his "manhood" and pees after doing it. He doesn't do it to me but he does it to my 6 year old and my sister lol


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Sounds like he reeeeeeaaaaaallllllllyyyy likes them! He naturally is looking for mates. They should try to ignore his antics, if you plan on keeping him as a pet you should castrate him. He will be cute for about a year, then he will pee on himself and really start smelling bucky!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

This might be "normal" behavior, but on our farm it is not acceptable behavior. A buck -- even a small breed buck -- can be a dangerous animal if he thinks it's ok to pursue people. I believe he can be taught that people are not potential mates. We're doing that with our buck (Nubian). We simply don't permit bad behavior. He's smart...he learns, and we can actually see him thinking about what he's going to do or not do! I make sure to handle him daily and always insist on his being a gentleman. It takes determination and consistency on my part, but the pleasures of not being pursued by a buck in rut are well worth it!

I should add -- his "juvenile" rut (about your boy's age) was horrific as he threw himself at everything and everyone. This was also when I made the decision not to tolerate it. I would not tolerate it from my teenage son and (yes, I realize a buck is not a human) I won't bear it with a four-legged hormone machine either! LOL I think if you determine to shape his behavior and not let his behavior shape yours (ignore it, avoid it, tolerate it), and if you start now, you'll win this battle over time. Good luck!


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with top_goat - when one of my Nigerians tried/tries to do that to me, I say "nope" and redirect him and ignore him. Since they have other bucks to mess with, that's all it's taken here.


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

So is it an aggressive thing or like a Bucky mating thing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Both.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, he is wanting to breed.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

NewGoatMommy said:


> So is it an aggressive thing or like a Bucky mating thing?


 In the animal world, is there really a difference? 

I think his behavior will likely turn into something more aggressive, like headbutting, if he thinks it's OK to keep pursuing people...


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

top_goat said:


> This might be "normal" behavior, but on our farm it is not acceptable behavior. A buck -- even a small breed buck -- can be a dangerous animal if he thinks it's ok to pursue people. I believe he can be taught that people are not potential mates. We're doing that with our buck (Nubian). We simply don't permit bad behavior. He's smart...he learns, and we can actually see him thinking about what he's going to do or not do! I make sure to handle him daily and always insist on his being a gentleman. It takes determination and consistency on my part, but the pleasures of not being pursued by a buck in rut are well worth it!
> 
> I should add -- his "juvenile" rut (about your boy's age) was horrific as he threw himself at everything and everyone. This was also when I made the decision not to tolerate it. I would not tolerate it from my teenage son and (yes, I realize a buck is not a human) I won't bear it with a four-legged hormone machine either! LOL I think if you determine to shape his behavior and not let his behavior shape yours (ignore it, avoid it, tolerate it), and if you start now, you'll win this battle over time. Good luck!


Question from person who has never actually owned a buck Lol!! :: How do you start Training your bucks not to act up in this way? I'm getting a new buckling in a couple weeks and certainly DO NOT want him to act in this manner if i can help it. :?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My friend that has had years of Nubian does and bucks and shows, etc. She is a very experienced goat owner. 
The other day, her 180# 5 yr. old Nubian buck suddenly decided to jump on her (attack it a better word). She is a 
slight, older lady. She yelled "NO, get back". He did and she is ok, but shook her up. Up to that point, he had never been stupid towards people.

She takes major precautions now, but, basically, don't turn your back on a buck! If she hadn't trained him, he would have really hurt her. A riding crop is her companion now! A couple smart smacks on the nose and he stays back. 

Training a goat is really important. What's cute at 2 months can be deadly in an adult!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Bucks are just weird at this time of year. Don't let anyone go in the pen with a buck. They are not pets. Don't try to make them into pets. They are workign animals. They are bucks. They do weird buck things because they are bucks. At a petting Zoo in Oregon, they had baby pygmies all over and prego pygmies and bucks all running together. Children were in there with those stinky bucks. They were fairly well- mannered and were so stinky that no one wanted to be around them so that was good but I was keeping an eye on them. Bucks are just that way. However, a wether makes a great pet that can be predictably well- mannered without all the huff of a buck or the emotional swings of a Doe.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I know that bucks can be trained to be respectful. I have not done well with that in the past. Some are more aggressive than others. I try not to threaten them. I've learned some things that I've done wrong. Some love a challenge and beg for it by being pesty wanting to play. When I go into the pen with the bucks, they want to hover near me. I don't let them touch me, and I move out of way. If they come too close, I try not to get them worked up to a challenge by acting aggressive towards them. Sometimes a loud anyoning ... "Ahhhh ahh sound." is all they need. So if I'm cleaning the water bucket and they want to get too close, I purposefully splash water carelessly on them as if it's an accident.. they move back and give me splashing space. That's my non aggressive way at this stage. I have one red buck that may become more of a challenge as he gets older, if he needs a zapper, I will use it but in a non aggressive way, he will just bump into me and get zapped. So far, I doubt i'll need it tho. Both of our bucks are quite mild, but I don't allow them to touch me at all. I scratch their heads once in a while over the fence, talk to them and give them treats. They like having attention but are not pets for children.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Now here's a tip from our dog. I have let her go in with the bucks at their young age with supervision from me. At first they were trying to challenge her and head butt her which is quite intimidating at first to our dog who is a peaceable creature. She would just sit there and let them smell her face but as soon as they tried to touch her nose with their nose, she would quickly move back, they would come closer, she would move back then they would chase her a bit. What does our dog do who is not allowed to chase the goats at all ever? She will start by digging a huge hole, and when they come closer to inspect with curiosity, she aggressively moves the dirt in such a way that rocks and dirt are flying right at them making them wince and move away. They just leave her be. They know that she is not aggressive and don't even bother with her. When they leave her alone, she leaves her dirt hole too. So I just try not to be a threat to them when I go into their pen and take care of what I need to do without giving them any attention. Time will tell as they grow and will probably have separate pens for them but for now our two bucks have each other to play together which at their young age must help with attitudes.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

If you have an aggressive buck that won't stay back after using water bottle sprayer, get a zapper. Sometimes a water bottle sprayer won't do. Smacking on the nose sometimes will work for some bucks but there are some that just get more angry after that smack... then you will perhaps need a zapper (cattle prod).


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

MoonShadow said:


> Question from person who has never actually owned a buck Lol!! :: How do you start Training your bucks not to act up in this way? I'm getting a new buckling in a couple weeks and certainly DO NOT want him to act in this manner if i can help it. :?


I use operant conditioning from the get-go -- you know, the positive/nevative reinforcement stuff. In my limited experience (and it is limited...I've only owned goats for two years --I have trained dogs and horses, but I'm new to goats) I train them as I would any animal and I have high expectations for them. I try to see things from their perspective...think like a goat. I expect them to behave and be friendly and sociable. I'm fortunate that I don't have more goats than I can give 1:1 attention to. As my herd grows, I'm sure there will be some I can't spend as much time with, but for now I'm lucky that way. My buck(s) will always be a priority for socialization and training, because the potential for danger is just too great. Kinda like a stallion -- know the risks, but train, train, train!

I talk to Fitz alot, so he is accustomed to my voice and changes in tone. Only once have I had to use "aversive" reinforcement: He jumped on me from behind! He was going for the bucket I had in my hand, thinking it was food, but even at feeding time I expect him to act like a gentleman! (We're still working on that, but he's improving!) Anywho, he jumped on me from behind and I whirled around at him with that empty plastic bucket to the side of his body and a very loud "NO!". It didn't hurt him (more than a sting, I think) but it definitely set him back on his heels! The look on his face was priceless! He was shocked! Now he pays better attention when I tell him "no" the first time. I made sure that he leads well when he was still small enough for me to tangle with him..that helps to establish dominance. Now I put a lead on him and he's almost like a puppy. He comes when called (as a general rule). He comes for ear rubs without an expectation of food...just love!

One thing I've been very careful NOT to do is behaviors that his goat mind would interpret as a challenge. When he was little I didn't play "push the head" -- that game is how kids learn to butt. It's kind of like playing "bite the hand" with a pit bull puppy...it's asking for trouble when they're an adult. Fitz is now 18 months old and is very "goaty" with the does, but he is generally a docile gentleman with humans. And I'm doing everything I know to do to be sure he stays that way! LOL

Oh...one more thing...last month my adult son was working on a project for me in the doe paddock. Being breeding season, Fitz was in with the does. All the frenetic activity was a bit overwhelming for my son, who is not really a goat person. So I went in, snapped a lead on Fitz and literally led him away from the doe he was courting back to his pen. He looked frustrated (I'm sure he was!), but came without any resistance whatsoever! Handling and training bucks pays off in so many ways!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I agree that starting training when they are young is important. We have 4 right now and one is a little more aggressive than the other 3 but even he leads on a leash even in rut. They all come when they are called. We do use more caution during rut and I would never turn my back on a buck in rut I use either a spay bottle or a tap on the nose. I work hard to make sure what NO means.


----------



## tjaniszak (Apr 13, 2017)

I have a male Nigerian who is 8 months old and my female just had a kid......the male is butting me all the time now.....walks backwards and stands on back legs and comes at me...... I keep telling him no(sternly grab him and try to stop hm but it is turning into a battle.......any suggestions are helpful!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Squirt him with water and if that doesn't work, vinegar. Do not let him keep coming at you like that.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I start teaching the kids at a day old that I am not a goat, I am the herd queen and will not tolerate any messing around, playful or not. The bucklings are especially obnoxious and stubborn about jumping and head butting. I push them down and if they do it again, I flick the end of their nose with my finger and tell them no.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Separate him from the female and get him a wether buddy. I agree with trying a squirt bottle, they really respect those.


----------

